# Betta hanging near top back corner...need to worry?



## GiggleGoddess (Feb 27, 2010)

I just did a complete water change today after getting my Betta Artemis a couple days ago b/c the water was looking cloudy. And I also bought two heaters yesterday (one of them I took out after finding out that it wouldn't turn off at a certain temp - which I returned today, and the other one I put in after I took the first one out that only turns on if it gets below 78). This morning (before I did the water change this afternoon) Artemis was hanging around the bottom (like he was sleeping/resting maybe?) not moving much. The temperature has been around 76-78 consistently. Then when I did a complete water change I got Artemis out w/ his little cup he came in and put in a chemical neutralizer fizzy tab to make the tap water good for Artemis and then tested the water and everything but the pH was normal. (((Nitrate = 0, Nitrite = 0, Total Hardness = 150ppm (hard), Total Chlorine = 0, Total Alkalinity = between 120 & 180ppm (ideal), pH = 7.8.))) 
The pH looked a little high but I put Artemis in after putting some of the new water into his little cup to acclimate him and waited a little while until I put him back into his tank. And now he's just been sitting up at the top of the tank behind the heater and just sitting. I dashed to the store this evening to get pH correction tablets (altho I know quick fixes aren't the answer). After I tested the water again after getting the pH correction tablets and putting half a tablet in everything read normal. (((Nitrate = 0, Nitrite = 0, Total Hardness = 150ppm (hard), Total Chlorine = 0, Total Alkalinity = 300ppm (hard), pH = between 6.8 & 7.2 (ideal).)))

The Test Strips I'm using is the Jungle 6 tests in one Quick Dip.


----------



## GiggleGoddess (Feb 27, 2010)

The Test Strips I'm using is the Jungle 6 tests in one Quick Dip.
I set up my tank on Friday afternoon 2/26.
It's a 1 gallon similar to this (http://www.petco.com/product/109840/PETCO-Mini-Aquarium-Kit.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Tanks).
The heater looks like the one on this page (http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/heatersupplies/gr/aaprtetraheate.htm).

My question is...Is this behavior normal for Bettas? I know my last Betta I had lived a year and a half and I never had a heater or thermometer for it but at least Duke moved around. All Artemis is doing now is sitting in the back corner. Thanks for all your help! I'm not going to mess w/ the water for the next day or so to see what happens.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

First of all, bettas need 2Gs or more to live in. You can't safely heat a 1G, you'll end up cooking your fish. Do you have some silk plants and hiding places for him? I don't know much about PH levels so hopefully someone can help you out with that. Also, how often do you clean the tank? 1Gs should be cleaned 2 to 3 times a week 100% because the ammonia builds up very quickly in small tanks.


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

I was about to post the same thing, my RT betta (Lippy) is doing the same, hanging from the surface, but when he does swim around he kinda 'jerks' about like sudden movements, he's got no white fungal stuff on him, so dont think he's itching anything... he looks fine & is eating like a horse, but he just hangs at the surface alot.......theres four other males sharing the divided tank he's in all fine, its just him.

gonna read my fish health book in abit, see if i can find something to answer this.... here's a picture of mine


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The test strips aren't accurate. It's best to use the API freshwater master test kit.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Most fish will adjust to pH, it is the sudden changes from unstable pH that can be stressful even deadly. IMO/E the less chemical added the better, a good quality dechlorinator if on city water supply is the only chemical additive that you need IMO.

Freshwater fish need fresh water to thrive not just survive, over the years I have found that anytime my fish are acting odd.....a water change will fix it, however, if regular water changes have not been made the sudden change in nitrate and pH can make the fish sick or kill it.
To be a keeper of fish you must first be a keeper of water IMO/E

This is why IMO/E making regular weekly water changes are important for 5g and larger and twice weekly on 3g and smaller and understanding the science behind the water prams-ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH

I use both the API master kit and the strips and feel they are accurate, however, depending on what and why I am testing the API master kit is cheaper to use in the long run.

Understanding the nitrogen cycle is also important as well as understanding what the water prams mean and how they affect the fish, regardless of water pram reading the treatment is almost always the same....water change....the water pram test can help you know how much water to change and when in some cases.

Knowing that the biproduct of ammonia to nitrite then nitrate is the nitrogen cycle and know the effect of nitrate can help you safely make water changes.
We all know that ammonia and nitrite are bad...but did you know...

High nitrates can affect the immune response of fish, nitrate over 40ppm that is suddenly drop to 5ppm from a water changes can shock the fish often killing it if it was in a high nitrate water or when you add new fish from a low nitrate tank to a high nitrate tank the new fish gets sick and the old fish get sick from them due to their low immunity......ever hear someone say that a water change killed their fish or new fish caused all their establish fish to get sick or die...this is why....high nitrate.....fish will adjust to the slow rise in nitrate and live just fine...until......a large volume water change or new fish added.......

Same with pH, it is that sudden change in the pH that is harmful and the additives most often sold do not have the needed buffer to keep the pH stable and safe.

Remember fish shops are in it to make money so they want to sell you as much stuff as they can...the more fish that die the more money they make when you come back for more....just saying.......

Understanding the science so you can be proactive and educated will make this hobby so much more fun for both you and the fish.....

Freshwater fish need fresh water to thrive and live a long healthy life, anyone can have a fish but to be a keeper of fish you have to be a keeper of water and understand the science behind it...plus it is fun and easy........


----------



## GiggleGoddess (Feb 27, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> First of all, bettas need 2Gs or more to live in. You can't safely heat a 1G, you'll end up cooking your fish. Do you have some silk plants and hiding places for him? I don't know much about PH levels so hopefully someone can help you out with that. Also, how often do you clean the tank? 1Gs should be cleaned 2 to 3 times a week 100% because the ammonia builds up very quickly in small tanks.



I got the tank 3-4 days ago and did the water change yesterday. I was told on another thread that I could put a pre-set heater in a 1gallon (b/c it worked fine for them since it would turn off at 78 since my dad keeps the house thermostat very low (which keeps the house very cold - 65ish). I may just end up returning Artemis b/c I think he may have some disease that he had at the pet shop...the water was nasty, but he was moving around alright and I just loved his colors. I wish I knew where my camera was so I could take a picture so I could identify if he does have a disease of some sort. If I do end up returning Artemis I'll pry return my 1 gallon for a 5 gallon that I saw at walmart for $30...which is only $15 more then I bought my 1 gallon (on clearance too). I was too hasty to get a fish it seems, lol. 

Last time I had a Betta I had no problems like this, no heater, no thermometer and Duke lived for a year and a half.


----------



## Mistawasis (Mar 1, 2010)

I am having the same problem. Mine hang outs at the very bottom, or floats near the top corner. Ugh...I dont know what to do. I do know, he shoudl get a bigger tank. Which I will buy today after work.


----------



## GiggleGoddess (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not taking Artemis back to the pet store yet...I looked closer at him and I think he has fin rot so I got some Fungus Clear for it. I think he got it when he was at the pet store and it just now started showing signs. The ends of his fins have black on them when they didn't before. He's moved out of the back corner and out in the open but still hanging out near the top. Hopefully he get's better soon.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

A year and a half isn't a long time just so you know. Most bettas live much longer.

I think you should just go and get the five gallon tank. You can return the one gallon once you have the five gallon all set up and your betta in it. Also, you will need to do more water changes in a one gallon. I would also get some aquarium salt and add some to your tank (I wouldn't be able to tell you the correct dosage) to help heal and prevent this sort of stuff. I have never used aquarium salt, but I have heard good things about it with betta fish with fin rot.

Are there any other signs of illness? Clamped fins, cottony stuff on him, is he bloated, etc...


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, they can live up to 7 years in pristine condition. I agree with Noko, the bigger the tank, the better.


----------



## GiggleGoddess (Feb 27, 2010)

Noko said:


> A year and a half isn't a long time just so you know. Most bettas live much longer.
> 
> I think you should just go and get the five gallon tank. You can return the one gallon once you have the five gallon all set up and your betta in it. Also, you will need to do more water changes in a one gallon. I would also get some aquarium salt and add some to your tank (I wouldn't be able to tell you the correct dosage) to help heal and prevent this sort of stuff. I have never used aquarium salt, but I have heard good things about it with betta fish with fin rot.
> 
> Are there any other signs of illness? Clamped fins, cottony stuff on him, is he bloated, etc...


Yeah he is having a hard time staying balanced...keeps floating to his side. My boyfriend was looking into it more and we've come to the conclusion he also has Swim Bladder Disorder besides the fin rot. I wish there was something I could do right now. I already tried the pea solution but he won't eat. Hopefully he can survive the night.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would try daphnia instead of peas. It's more natural and healthy for them.


----------



## GiggleGoddess (Feb 27, 2010)

My Betta finally croaked this morning so I took him back to Petco and got a refund. I went to Walmart and bought the 5 gallon glass tank. I can't return my 1 gallon b/c it was on clearance so I'm going to put it up on Ebay. I also went to Petsmart this evening but they were out of all the 25 watt heaters I needed, go figure. This time I'll take my time setting up the tank even though Artemis had SBD and Fin Rot since getting him at the store...I wish they took better care of their fish.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your fish. Hopefully you'll have better luck when you get another one.


----------



## Epickim227 (Nov 20, 2012)

*answer*



damo2904 said:


> I was about to post the same thing, my RT betta (Lippy) is doing the same, hanging from the surface, but when he does swim around he kinda 'jerks' about like sudden movements, he's got no white fungal stuff on him, so dont think he's itching anything... he looks fine & is eating like a horse, but he just hangs at the surface alot.......theres four other males sharing the divided tank he's in all fine, its just him.
> 
> gonna read my fish health book in abit, see if i can find something to answer this.... here's a picture of mine
> 
> ...


You Said you have 4 bettas in a divided tank right? Well... Bettas are very territorial.. So I reccomened buying another tank.
__________________
Bowls are for soup not fish! 
10 gallon 1 male Chocolate DT Betta 
Autistic and Proud!
_*Disclaimer* I'm not rude, I'm blunt because I care._


----------

